# Best tasting briquettes?



## JC in GB (May 7, 2019)

I am going to try going of lump charcoal for a while and try briquettes.  

What briquettes give off the most neutral or the most natural flavor?

Any suggestions or warnings of what to stay away from?

Has anyone tried coconut charcoal?  That would seem to me the most neutral.

I know a lot of pit masters like B & B.  Not available in my area that I know of.


----------



## motocrash (May 7, 2019)

Any Royal Oak is good,if it's ridged,it's Royal Oak.The all natural is my current favorite.


----------



## JC in GB (May 7, 2019)

Nice.  Thanks I will pick up a bag and try it.


----------



## seenred (May 7, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I know a lot of pit masters like B & B.  Not available in my area that I know of.



Sorry to hear you can’t get B&B.  It’s pretty much all I use, and like it very much.  It burns long and clean.

Red


----------



## radio (May 7, 2019)

another vote for Royal Oak.  Much better flavor than Kingsford


----------



## DustyJoe84 (May 7, 2019)

My local Walmart only carries R.O. All Natural and Kingsford for name brand briquettes. I really like the R.O. All Natural, personally. But in my store it seems hit or miss whether it's in stock or not.


----------



## noboundaries (May 7, 2019)

Yep, Royal Oak "Ridge" / Home Depot "Embers" / Walmart "Expert Grill" / Winco Briquettes are all EXACTLY the same briquette. If the back of the bag says Made in the USA by Royal Oak Enterprises," it's all coming off the same production line. Royal Oak's Ridge is the more perfectly stamped briquette, whereas the others are the seconds, but perform just the same. Works well in the smoker and the grill.

Kingsford works, but not as consistently as it did in the past due to the last three formulation changes. It is also a less dense briquette that has a reputation for leaving a flavor and burning up more quickly. I know, I tested them head to head with the R.O. Ridge.


----------



## DustyJoe84 (May 7, 2019)

This is a sweet deal if you can find it in your local Walmart. Twin pack for $8.88!


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (May 7, 2019)

I've never thought of tasting the charcoal. Next cook I'll give it a shot. Do you wait for it to cool completely or do you eat it warm?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 8, 2019)

Yep Royal Oak here too!
Al


----------



## Jonok (May 8, 2019)

Used to work in West Plains, Mo, where they make the stuff.  It’s a quality operation in the middle of the white oak capital of the world...


----------



## JC in GB (May 8, 2019)

drunkenmeatfist said:


> I've never thought of tasting the charcoal. Next cook I'll give it a shot. Do you wait for it to cool completely or do you eat it warm?


You can only get a good idea about taste by popping a fully lit briquette in your mouth and holding it 5 to 10 seconds.


----------



## Jonok (May 8, 2019)

Hopefully without a glass of barrel-strength bourbon to wash it down...


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (May 8, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> You can only get a good idea about taste by popping a fully lit briquette in your mouth and holding it 5 to 10 seconds.





Jonok said:


> Hopefully without a glass of barrel-strength bourbon to wash it down...


----------



## JC in GB (May 8, 2019)

drunkenmeatfist said:


>


----------



## motocrash (May 9, 2019)

Thanks 

 DustyJoe84
 . Didn't want to look like a hoarder,so I threw some hickory chunks on.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (May 9, 2019)

This deal isn't as good as the other one, but RO Ridge 15.4lb bags can be gotten for $4 in some spots. 

https://brickseek.com/p/royal-oak-ridge-premium-charcoal/301556#in-store-offers


----------

